# Poor Enzo :-(



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

A week or so ago, i took Enzo to the vet for a 'Pre-Castration' check up, he is all booke in for 21/09/2011.
While we were there i asked the vet to look at his front paw as i had noticed the hair between the main pad and the toe pads had fallen out and that the skin looked abit scabby.
The vet gave him 5 days worth of anti-biotics and said they would check on it again while he was under GA being castrated.
The anti-biotics cleared it all up lovely...but 3 days later, his foot is bad again 

Im worried that they wont do the castration if he has an infected paw, so he is booked in to see the vet again tonight.

Im also really worried as to what is causing this paw problem. As far as im aware he hasnt caught it on anything, and there doesnt seem to be anythin stuck in it?
He seems to have gotten into the habbit of licking at it while he is settling down to sleep...at no other point have i seen him mess with it.
Ill also point out, his behavior has changed in no way at all. Hes still running around like a nutter, he doesnt limp, he is eating and using his litter box fine.

Here is a quick pic of his paw, sorry if its a bit minging for some people!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Ouch. Looks sore. I hope the vet visit goes well.


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

I know bless him :-(

He doesnt limp or hold it up or anything though! Its really odd.
3 hours till the vet looks at it again.


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

So sorry for poor Enzo (great name though!). Hope he soon is healed and post-surgery recovered!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

So, the verdict is...his course of anti-biotics wasn't long enough last time & it didn't completely clear up.
So when he started licking at it the infection came back.

He has another course of anti-biotics and a cone to stop him licking.

He is REALLY not enjoying his cone so I have been spoiling him. 
Little Eddie doesn't know what's going on either, she keeps following him around and licking the cone. 

I have a picture I'll upload soon.


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bless his heart!

He keeps trying to run away from it and bumping into things :-(


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Aw, the poor little man! His poor foot, it looks so sore, I hope he feels better soon. We had one of our girls in a cone for a while before to sop her overgrooming a wound, we got an inflatable one from the vets, it was a bit easier for her to get around in it


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

The inflatable one looks easier...it just doesnt look like it would stop him getting to his front paw to lick and gnaw at it! 
He has prety long legs!

He is getting used to the cone now, although his sidekick Eddie has been caught licking at his bad paw...makes you wonder if they are comunicating with each other!


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

I've never seen an inflatable cone before. It looks a lot more comfortable for the cat than the plastic ones. It looks like one of those pillows you use on a plane.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

True actually, he probably would be able to get at his paw, didn't think of that!
Yeah, she was a lot happier with that, she was still all clumsy though


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Poor guy! I hope he gets better soon!

Oh wow, I didn't know that inflatable ones existed! Never saw one before.


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, its Castration day!
Ive had a phonecall from the vet, he has checked Enzo's foot and seems to think he has a lump under his pad so feels like he 'has a stone in his shoe'
The vet is going to do a biopsy to see what is going on and then we can decide what to do. But if we leave it he is always going to have the feeling of a stone in his shoe and keep chewing his foot and getting it infected.

Its kinda annoying because this is his 3rd visit to the vets & 3rd different vet to look at his foot so they cant really see the progression. The first 2 said they couldnt see why it was bad & just gave us anti-biotics. Then this one says there is a lump, and that the pad is hard, but if it was one of the original vets that were looking at it they would know the pad has only gone hard in the last couple of days so it is a result of the problem, not the problem itself.

I know its too late for this particular problem, but im looking into pet insurance tonight, this has turned into a very costly day and at a time where i could really do without it as my boyfriend lost his job 

But what can you do, i need to get Enzo better.


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Quick update on Enzo's foot.

He came back from the vets with a cast on. He had the cast on for 3 days to give his wound time to heal.
Here he is with his cast:









His cast was taken off yesterday and this is how his foot looks today:









The browny-green around the pad is dried blood/scabs. 
He has a stitch in until probably Saturday, but it's going to be checked again on Wednesday.
Should have the results of his biopsy tomorrow.

Bless him though he has been such a trooper. He has been just as playful & energetic as always, and so loving. 
He got a little bit clingy about 10 hrs after we got him home, I figured his pain mess were wearing off so I can't blame him.
He has been absolutely wonderful since his castration too.
All I can say is that he has the most gorgeous nature!

Wish us luck for his biopsy results!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

The paw looks a little better...Best wishes & purrayers for the biopsy.

The inflatable cone does look more comfy- like a little donut pillow!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

The problem with the cones is that my kitty is too clever & intent on chewing!

He did have a 10 inch collar but on the way back from having his cast removed, he worked out how to pin his foot to the floor using the cone and lick at it.
We had to go back and he now has a 12.5 inch collar. No way he is getting to his paw now. 

Putting another cast on wasn't an option because it needs air to properly heal.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Aw bless him! Poor Enzo. He does look like he's getting better though


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

We have been back to the vets again today!

His biopsy came back, he has an allergic reaction to something causing the lump in his foot.
The vet thinks it's an allergy to fleas :-( she combed him and got quite alot of flea dirt. I don't know how he got them because he was flead when I had him and he has been indoor only ever since.
He hasn't been scratching at all so its quite confusing!

Either way, he has now been frontlined and my apartment has been treated. He gets his stitch out on Saturday and can have his cone off then too. 
He is also on a week long course of steroids to reduce the allergic swelling.

Fingers crossed this will all be sorted very soon!


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Poor baby. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Omg, I am so stressed out right now!

Enzo has a vet appointment for tomorrow to have his stitch out so can also have his cone off.
10 mins ago I find him lieing in the hallway....no collar, chewing at his foot!

I have no idea how he got his collar off, it was just lay on the floor next to him.

He has chewed off the whole scab and been pulling at his stitch because it's all loose and open :-(
Can't believe this has happened.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh no ! Did he manage to pull it off completely? 
I'm sure he will be fine, I mean, if he had an appointment for tomorrow then it means the stitches are not holding the wound together if you know what i'm trying to say...I'm sure it'll be ok, please keep us posted!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

It's not completely off.
The knot in the stitch used to be flush to the skin, now it's nowhere near.

The wound looks kinda open, but I may be worrying about nothing as there is no blood and it's all pink.
I suppose now I have had time to calm down, it just looks like any wound I have ever has that the scab has come off.

Could really do with him not pulling the scab off though, reduce the risk of scar tissue which would be uncomfortable to walk on and continue the problem!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope everything went ok at the vet. I'll check tonight for your update  atback

Good luck! Best wishes and thoughts for Enzo!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well...stitch is out!
Crazy kitten was purring as the vet took it out!

He has been giving his foot quite alot of attention, the vet said to give him a day or so & if he is still messing with it he may have to have the cone back for a few days. Fingers crossed he is just messing with it because he hasn't been able to for two weeks!

Here is a pic of his foot as it is right now:-









Quite an improvement!

Fingers crossed he leaves it alone enough to heal properly!


----------

